# Tomb Kings - I need help



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

So far i have a rather nice tomb king army but i want the expand it and i'm not sure how. 

At the moment i have:
1 Tomb King/Prince
2 Liche Priests
1 unit of Skeleton Hand Warriors
1 unit of Skeleton Spearmen
2 unit of Skeletoon Bowmen
3 Ushabti bases
1 Tomb Scorpion
2 Tomb Swarm bases
1 unit of Chariots
1 Casket of Souls
(Note: I do have the Khalida model but haven't
played a large enough batlle to field it)

I mainly fight Dwarves and Lizardmen so how should i expand my army and any advice you have about haw to beat my foes will be appriciated. Thanks!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Sword Slasher said:


> So far i have a rather nice tomb king army but i want the expand it and i'm not sure how.
> 
> At the moment i have:
> 1 Tomb King/Prince
> ...


That's a pretty decent army there, is that about 2000 or 2250 or so? what are you looking at expanding it up to? a 3000 point list, or just looking for more setups for a 2000 point list? Maybe put in a bit about what enemies usually give you trouble.

I'm not really a TK player, but I'll give this a bit of a bump, and maybe someone more knowledgeable of them might commet:victory:

For my suggestions though, think about getting some Tomb Guard with an Icon bearer. Tomb Guard can add a bit of punch to get though tougher units, while helping your other units survive a little longer. Or a screaming skull catapult, that should help you with lizardmen big stuff, stegadons and big saurus units can take a beating from them.

So yeah, tell us what sort of opponents are giving you trouble, and we'll think about what you can do about it


----------

